# The project continues... ET Guitars RG7 body



## caughtinamosh (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey everyone! 

I think that most of you are familiar with my ET Guitars baritone neck project. I have recieved the neck, and it truly is a beauty. I have no intention of insulting this neck with a my horrid bare RG7321 body, so I've pulled the trigger on the other half of the project: the RG7 body. 

Specs:


7-string RG shape (no monkey grip)
routed for 2 humbuckers; 2 potentiometers (3/8" hole); 1 toggle switch (1/2" hole) - swapped JPM layout
AANJ
high grade quilted maple top
black burst (this style)











back and sides painted black
purple dye finish (this shade) (thanks, Rob_I! )





glossy clear coat
drilled for strap locks
fixed bridge and ferrules installed (I will send these - they're of the Hipshot variety )
black cavity covers and screws
black AANJ screw set
Australian Mountain "Ash" back
By the end, it should look something like this... (thanks Randy! )






To all those who might want to know the price, I ask that you contact Ernie directly for a quote. He's great to deal with. 

My experience with ET has been nothing less than stellar. Ernie has always been very helpful with any questions that I had, and is very quick to respond, too. I'm sure that this half of the project will be an equally big success.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome. 

I had exchanged emails with Ernie about a DNA 7 neck and found him very helpful, as well. I probably will pull the trigger on a neck from him or Jaden after the holidays.


----------



## Elysian (Nov 18, 2009)

Just FYI on the bridge plate, and I just posted this in another thread, I can get Hipshot to drill the string through holes in the Ibanez staggered configuration, meaning Ernie could drill them like a standard Ibanez, wouldn't need to send him the bridge plate.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 18, 2009)

norrin radcliff said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I had exchanged emails with Ernie about a DNA 7 neck and found him very helpful, as well. I probably will pull the trigger on a neck from him or Jaden after the holidays.


 
Cheers man! Yeah, he's a great guy to deal with. 



Elysian said:


> Just FYI on the bridge plate, and I just posted this in another thread, I can get Hipshot to drill the string through holes in the Ibanez staggered configuration, meaning Ernie could drill them like a standard Ibanez, wouldn't need to send him the bridge plate.


 
I originally intended to use my original Ibby bridge, and Ernie still said that he would need the bridge to line everything up. Cheers for the offer though, Adam.


----------



## vigil785 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice! I cant wait to see this whole thing complete! Whats the turn around time for this if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 19, 2009)

vigil785 said:


> Nice! I cant wait to see this whole thing complete! Whats the turn around time for this if you dont mind me asking?


 
I'm not actually sure. I'm hoping that it'll be a little tamer, now that Ernie's order book has thinned out a little.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2009)

Again, fuck you and your taunting  And yes, I know i know you don't have it yet, but i dont _care_


----------



## Apophis (Nov 19, 2009)

it's going to be KILLER guitar


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Again, fuck you and your taunting  And yes, I know i know you don't have it yet, but i dont _care_


 




Apophis said:


> it's going to be KILLER guitar


 
Thanks, man. That means a lot to me, coming from the master at Roter.  I hope it will be a killer guitar. The neck already is, so here's hoping that the body will be the same.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 19, 2009)

She's gonna be a beaut!

I might just tug the snake when I sees 'er.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 19, 2009)

*anticipation*


----------



## Pauly (Nov 19, 2009)

As I said in the other thread, I think you've put together some great choices there, so it should look fantastic, and hey, you'll have 2 guitars instead of one now!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 25, 2009)

With Ernie's help, I have decided to opt for an Australian Ash body (plus the quilted maple top).  He told me that it's not the prettiest of woods, but that it sounds great. The looks aren't an issue anyway; it'll be painted black. 

He also told me that he can route the bridge humbucker wherever I want it to be.


----------



## liamh (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 25, 2009)

thats also what I am getting with Ernie, Australian ash. hope it works out good.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Nov 25, 2009)

Ash is the new mahogany.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 25, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> The looks aren't an issue anyway; it'll be painted black.



Not going with the purple burst anymore?

Edit- Actually used my brain and realized its going to have a maple top


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 25, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Not going with the purple burst anymore?
> 
> Edit- Actually used my brain and realized its going to have a maple top


 


Yeah, I mean the back and sides.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 25, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Yeah, I mean the back and sides.



I should probably make it a rule not to post until I finish my morning coffee  


On another note, good to see some love for some Aussie native wood species


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 25, 2009)

Ash is a renowned tonewood as it is, and I think that the body wood being native to the maker's country is a nice touch. 

From ET's website...




> Australian Ash - The local Australian variety of Ash, similar to the dense American Ash, with its sparkling clarity and scooped mid timbres. A heavy wood, ideal for Heavy Metal...


----------



## Wretched (Nov 25, 2009)

Saw something about eucalyptus wood recently as well. Never would have thought about that as being a pretty, figured timber for instruments.

We've got a seemingly endless amount of it over here!


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 25, 2009)

I bet this is going to be one sexy replacement body, dude!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 26, 2009)

Ernie filled me in on some of the details on Australian Ash...



> Now, the Aussie Ash will be a good choice I think for this project overall. But
> let me clarify this - this timber is not actually Ash... its called that because its
> the nearest equivalent in looks and structure. Its just a native aussie tree that
> grows in the cooler southern mountains. Its really hard, straight grained and fairly
> ...


 
I'm stoked.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Nov 27, 2009)

can't wait to see the outstanding results !! why dont route for a trem??


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 27, 2009)

hanachanmaru said:


> can't wait to see the outstanding results !! why dont route for a trem??


 
I like the idea of a rock solid bridge, so it has to be fixed. 

I could've gone for a Hipshot trem, but I've got limited experience with trems, and I like very stable tuning.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Nov 27, 2009)

cool too !! i smell a hipshot bridge is on its way !! haha neat high quality materials ! gotta keep us updated once this mean machine is being assembled good luck !!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 27, 2009)

hanachanmaru said:


> cool too !! i smell a hipshot bridge is on its way !! haha neat high quality and of quality materials ! gotta keep us updated once this mean machine is being assembled good luck !!


 
Yeah, Elysian/Adam is selling me one without saddles; I can put Graph tech String Savers on there at a later date. 

I'll keep this thread posted alright. I can't wait for the pics myself.


----------



## cyril v (Nov 27, 2009)

So, how is a body that already sounds like mahog/maple combo, going to sound when you add a real maple top to it? or is the top going to be thin?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 27, 2009)

Wretched said:


> Saw something about eucalyptus wood recently as well. Never would have thought about that as being a pretty, figured timber for instruments.
> 
> We've got a seemingly endless amount of it over here!



isnt that wat dijerydos are made of?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 27, 2009)

cyril v said:


> So, how is a body that already sounds like mahog/maple combo, going to sound when you add a real maple top to it? or is the top going to be thin?


 
I reckon that it will sound quite bright, which is what I was looking for. The top may be thin; I honestly have no idea.


----------



## lobee (Nov 27, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I like the idea of a rock solid bridge, so it has to be fixed.
> 
> I could've gone for a Hipshot trem, but I've got limited experience with trems, and I like very stable tuning.



Rock solid and very stable tuning you say? Sounds like you want a double locking fixed bridge, or a blocked off floyd rose trem. You don't get much more solid or stable than either of those.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 27, 2009)

Is that a huge cutaway or is it just the neck sits out farther? I honestly like the way the mockup looks more than an actual RG****XL


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 27, 2009)

I actually contemplated having Ernie build the neck to accept a locking nut, but when it came down to it, I opted for a standard nut and fixed bridge setup for simplicity's sake. I probably could make a blocked setup work, but I like the simplicity, and I haven't a clue how to go about maintaining a Floyd Rose.



CooleyJr said:


> Is that a huge cutaway or is it just the neck sits out farther? I honestly like the way the mockup looks more than an actual RG****XL


 
The neck sits out further. It's a conversion neck; the bridge doesn't move, so a few extra frets are added to extend the scale.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 27, 2009)

Thats awesome James!! You almost have more access on that shit than a RC7!


----------



## lobee (Nov 27, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I actually contemplated having Ernie build the neck to accept a locking nut, but when it came down to it, I opted for a standard nut and fixed bridge setup for simplicity's sake. I probably could make a blocked setup work, but I like the simplicity, and I haven't a clue how to go about maintaining a Floyd Rose.



Fair enough. 

Can't wait to see this project through, it's gonna be sweet.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 27, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Thats awesome James!! You almost have more access on that shit than a RC7!


 
Yeah man, the usual first 24 frets are a breeze to play. 



lobee said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Can't wait to see this project through, it's gonna be sweet.


 
Thanks man. 

I probably could have gone with a double locking bridge setup, but I really don't want to have to get into the realms of shims and knife edges. Thanks for your input nonetheless.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 11, 2009)

A small update:

Ernie and I have been talking and we're going to enhance the grain on the quilted maple and add a tinted lacquer. Apparently, this should give a more even purple colour to the top. 

The ETA for this body is late January.


----------



## -K4G- (Dec 11, 2009)

Did you say purple?

WIN!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, guys! 

I've decided to alter the control layout slightly. Spending time with a Strat has highlighted that I use the tone knob more than I thought. I must credit Hufschmid's designs for the inspiration behind this layout.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 28, 2009)

Ernie informed me that the cavity may have to be routed differently to accomodate this layout. For the sake of conformity, I'm going to opt for a JPM style layout with the volume and switch swapped.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 28, 2009)

So it'll end up like a bari JPM fixed with no inlays and flame top. That is going to look insane dude.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 28, 2009)

I dunno if Ernie's email filter just blocks hotmail emails or what, I havent been able to get thru to him since September/October.

Does he actually email you like weekly or something? weird =/ guess I wont see my project for awhile.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 29, 2009)

This build is going to be sexy as hell. That finish is my second favorite finish for a guitar


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 29, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> So it'll end up like a bari JPM fixed with no inlays and flame top. That is going to look insane dude.


 
Quilted maple.  



NickCormier said:


> I dunno if Ernie's email filter just blocks hotmail emails or what, I havent been able to get thru to him since September/October.
> 
> Does he actually email you like weekly or something? weird =/ guess I wont see my project for awhile.


 
Nah man, I've made a few minor spec changes (the back wood, control layout etc). I think that his policy is to keep the customer updated as and when progress happens.



MetalBuddah said:


> This build is going to be sexy as hell. That finish is my second favorite finish for a guitar


 
Thanks, man! What's your favourite finish?


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 29, 2009)

James - How has Ernie described Aussie Ash in terms of tone to you? I'm interested in that but I can't remember what it is similar to ? I don't know if you or someone on here said its like a maple capped mahogany body or...

Anyways - get back to me.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 29, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> James - How has Ernie described Aussie Ash in terms of tone to you? I'm interested in that but I can't remember what it is similar to ? I don't know if you or someone on here said its like a maple capped mahogany body or...
> 
> Anyways - get back to me.


 
Yeah Mesh, that's essentially how Ernie described Australian Ash's tonal qualities. DDDorian also said that he had heard that Australian Ash is like a cross between mahogany and maple. This is from an email Ernie sent me...




> Now, the Aussie Ash will be a good choice I think for this project overall. But let me clarify this - this timber is not actually Ash... its called that because its the nearest equivalent in looks and structure. Its just a native aussie tree that grows in the cooler southern mountains. Its really hard, straight grained and fairly dense. I gotta say it brings a unique tone. Like the closest you can describe the feel and tone is mahogany with a very thick maple top. But thats only approximate... like it actually has more clarity than that combo, by itself. Its a timber that I will try and market and let people enjoy for what it is. We also have a few large Aussie companies who use it to build acoustics, they use it for the front and sides, sometimes backs, and it has this nice clarity and ring. But they used some select pieces that look ok, as they used a natural finish.


 

I'm something of a sucker for the brighter Nevermore "Enemies of Reality" or Testament "The Gathering" style of tone, so it looks as if we made the right choice.

From ET's website...




> Australian Ash - The local Australian variety of Ash, similar to the dense American Ash, with its sparkling clarity and scooped mid timbres. A heavy wood, ideal for Heavy Metal...


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 30, 2009)

One suggestion I have for you on the controls would be to use a set of stacked pots at least for the tone control on this instrument. You'll have a bit more variation than a master volume, master tone control alone.


----------



## BenInKY (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, this thread has inspired me to order from this guy if he can make what I want (looks like he can!)


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 30, 2009)

Ernie is so cool to deal with!!! I too have a neck on order......something that Ernie is challenged with so when i recieve the neck, ill post up some pics....will be over the top in inlays...more detail than your average inlay!!!! ill bite the bullet soon and order a body too!!! i have all the confidence in Ernie!!!
if only other people in the business were as friendly and pro as he is, life would be better!! you rock bro!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 31, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> One suggestion I have for you on the controls would be to use a set of stacked pots at least for the tone control on this instrument. You'll have a bit more variation than a master volume, master tone control alone.


 
I've never really gotten on with the look of stacked pots. I don't really use my tone knob a huge amount; just enough to warrant having one. 



BenInKY said:


> Wow, this thread has inspired me to order from this guy if he can make what I want (looks like he can!)


 
I highly recommend ET Guitars, though I think that I've probably made that clear. 



Alien DNA said:


> Ernie is so cool to deal with!!! I too have a neck on order......something that Ernie is challenged with so when i recieve the neck, ill post up some pics....will be over the top in inlays...more detail than your average inlay!!!! ill bite the bullet soon and order a body too!!! i have all the confidence in Ernie!!!
> if only other people in the business were as friendly and pro as he is, life would be better!! you rock bro!!


 
He is extremely helpful.  I want to see this neck of which you speak, man!


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 31, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I want to see this neck of which you speak, man!



hang in there bro...i too have to have patience. cant rush an artist who takes pride in his work!! if it looks half as good as what i think it will be, it will fuckin rock!!! im a fan of intricate inlays....although i know some people arent....and thats cool.... i hope people will realise Ernies talents when they see the work he has done!!!! rest assured pics will be posted as soon as it arrives!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 2, 2010)

I've just confirmed an order for Graph Tech String Saver saddles and a Black Tusq nut blank with shotgunn. I've also placed an order with Elysian for a Hipshot bridge baseplate. After that, there won't be a whole lot to buy, and it'll just be a matter of playing the waiting game.


----------



## Alien DNA (Jan 2, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> I've just confirmed an order for Graph Tech String Saver saddles and a Black Tusq nut blank with shotgunn. I've also placed an order with Elysian for a Hipshot bridge baseplate. After that, there won't be a whole lot to buy, and it'll just be a matter of playing the waiting game.



Nice


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 9, 2010)

A bundle of fr00t from stringsdirect.co.uk arrived in the post yesterday...









I also have the following on order -

Hipshot black Grip-Lock tuning machines x 7 (shotgunn)
Graph Tech Black Tusq nut blank (shotgunn)
Graph Tech String Saver saddles (shotgunn)
Hipshot black bridge baseplate (Elysian) - this will be sent straight to Ernie
Hipshot black string ferrules (Elysian) - these will also be sent straight to Ernie
Hipshot black O-ring knob x 2 (shotgunn)
CTS 500K potentiometer x 2 (wdmusic.co.uk)
Switchcraft panel jack (wdmusic.co.uk)
black 3-way toggle switch (wdmusic.co.uk)

I have everything else that I need -

Schaller black strap locks
pickup screws and springs

It literally is a waiting game now.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome dude  I'm really looking forward to seeing it completed!

Btw, stringsdirect are utter win.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 9, 2010)

Ramsay777 said:


> Awesome dude  I'm really looking forward to seeing it completed!
> 
> Btw, stringsdirect are utter win.


 
 Free 1st class delivery is winsauce. I had to pay 2 quid or so for delivery of my wdmusic stuff and the stringsdirect stuff arrived here first.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 11, 2010)

shotgunn has just informed that all of the following parts have arrived with him and that they will be shipped to me tomorrow. 

Hipshot black Grip-Lock tuning machines x 7 
Graph Tech Black Tusq nut blank
Graph Tech String Saver saddles 
Hipshot black O-ring knob x 2

I'd like to give the guy a shout out to all of you fellow ss.org-ers. He's been an absolute pleasure with whom to deal, and I urge you to give him a shout regarding any parts or projects which you might have in mind. 

Unfortunately, Hipshot will be at NAMM, and so will be unable to process Elysian's order for a number of weeks.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 11, 2010)

The picstory is going to be orgasmic


----------



## jimmyshred (Jan 11, 2010)

> The picstory is going to be orgasmic


 
Definately, this is going to be awesome


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 1, 2010)

Metalus said:


> The picstory is going to be orgasmic


 


jimmyshred said:


> Definately, this is going to be awesome


 
I'll try my best for you guys. 

My Graph Tech saddles, Graph Tech nut, Hipshot tuning machines and Hipshot knobs arrived in the post. 







The quality of all the hardware seems to be very high, and I really like the Hipshot knobs. I'm sick to death of knobs that don't fit on the CTS pots. These do, and are rock solid. 

A big thanks to shotgunn for all of this gear. He was really quick and helpful, and I'd definitely recommend him for any hardware that you might need. 

Hopefully it won't take too long for Elysian to get a hold of the Hipshot bridge and ferrules and ship them to Ernie.

ET Guitars don't normally mount fixed bridges, so I thought that it would be a good idea to measure the maximum and minimum ranges of the String Saver saddles to help with bridge placement.

maximum (screw end to breakover point) - 33mm
minimum (screw end to breakover point) - 25mm

I thought that I would post this in case it's useful to anyone.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 12, 2010)

Ernie emailed me last night to confirm the specs. He told me that the lamination of the woods is done, and that he will be ready to go as soon as the bridge gets there. He held off from routing the body beause he knew that I wanted the bridge pickup to be very close to the bridge for that extra tight tone.


----------



## Fred (Feb 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## petrucci_dude (Feb 12, 2010)

That thing will be BADASS.

But I'd go Maple fretboard mmmm <3


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 12, 2010)

Fred said:


> Can't wait to see how this turns out!


 
You're not alone. 



petrucci_dude said:


> That thing will be BADASS.
> 
> But I'd go Maple fretboard mmmm <3


 
I was considering a maple fretboard for this project, but I decided that I wanted a gothic kind of look. I think that the ebony really delivers in that respect.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Feb 12, 2010)

Ebony is always sexier than maple


----------



## lava (Feb 13, 2010)

Man, I am so tired of waiting for this to be finished. Hurry up for fuck's sake!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 13, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> Ebony is always sexier than maple


 
 It certainly is when it's as black as the slab on my ET neck. 



lava said:


> Man, I am so tired of waiting for this to be finished. Hurry up for fuck's sake!


 
I think that Ernie's timeframes are actually pretty reasonable. It just seems like it's taking forever because I update this thread with every detail. 

I'm inconceivably pumped for this.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 13, 2010)

You should be, I've never been  or even  at anything by ET, it's all been  and you will be  when it arrives. 

/Over use of smileys. 

OT are any of your Avatars not heavily cropped pornstars?


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 13, 2010)

The pic was very misleading, it just made it look like her hair was longer and she was concealing some 44DDs beneath them haha.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 13, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> The pic was very misleading, it just made it look like her hair was longer and she was concealing some 44DDs beneath them haha.


 
 *CIAM will now be frustrated until tomorrow night (Valentine's Day) when he will see his girlfriend and subsequently split her in half.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 16, 2010)

Apparently, Elysian now has the Hipshot bridge and ferrules and will be shipping them out to Ernie later today. 

Does anyone have any experience with bridge pickups that are mounted very close to the bridge? I'm forever plagued by low Bs that are too flubby, so I'm hoping that this helps solve the problem.

EDIT: I have shot an email to Ernie asking him if it would be possible to mount the bridge humbucker 1/4" from the bridge baseplate. Anything less may result in a lack of bottom end and/or sustain due to lower levels of string energy.


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 17, 2010)

You and your physics.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 17, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> You and your physics.


 


I only just shaved through my Physics prelim (53%) too. If it were more applicable to music, I'd be sailing through the exam.


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 17, 2010)

Aw, yeah physics is fuckin' with my head nowadays. Relativity, WHAT THE FUCK!?


----------



## george galatis (Feb 17, 2010)

dude i can't wait 

keep updating


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 7, 2010)

ET emailed me last night to say that the parts that I bought from Elysian (thanks man ) have arrived. Apparently, the body is ready for cutting sometime next week, so I should have some pics soon.


----------



## george galatis (Mar 7, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> ET emailed me last night to say that the parts that I bought from Elysian (thanks man ) have arrived. Apparently, the body is ready for cutting sometime next week, so I should have some pics soon.



alilouia!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a few pics for you.  I have edited them slightly so as not to reveal anything about ET's CNC process.

This is the Australian Ash. It's nothing special to the eye, but the black paint on the back will obviously hide this. 






This is the Quilted Maple. 






This pic shows how the grain of the maple "pops" when it's dyed. Apparently, it's not at all representative of the colour, so ET and I will work something out when the time comes.






I can't wait for the cutting process to begin.


----------



## george galatis (Mar 9, 2010)

Ernie makes awesome job! 
i like this top! rrrrrr i wanna see more


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh hai guyz! 

I've been occupied for a while now with work, exams (and a certain special young lady ), so it's time for an update.

Ernie emailed me to say that he will be performing the front carve of the body this week, so hopefully we'll have progress pics soon. 

I also sold my Miracle Man bridge pickup to i_am_legion. I'd like to let everyone know that this was a very smooth transaction and I'd gladly vouch for him. Dude, if you're reading this, please leave me iTrader feedback. 

To replace the Miracle Man, I've ordered a Painkiller with a burnt chrome cover.  I asked Tim to make the colouring as close as he possibly could to the Warpig that zimbloth posted in his thread:







This project is progressing; just a little slowly.


----------



## liamh (Jun 12, 2010)

Ciam! Good to see you!
That pickup is sexy as hell


----------



## CodyMTS (Jun 12, 2010)

Jesus christ, watching this thread progress is like watching porn load at 56k


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2010)

liamh said:


> Ciam! Good to see you!
> That pickup is sexy as hell


 
Hey man!  How's it going? I meant to get your thoughts on the Junior Apprentice and the chicks in it. 



CodyMTS said:


> Jesus christ, watching this thread progress is like watching porn load at 56k


 
 Yeah man, it is a little slow, hopefully the results will be orgasmic.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 16, 2010)

I ordered my burnt-chrome Painkiller on Saturday afternoon and it arrived at my home today. I think that Tim deserves to be applauded for both the quality of the product and the timeframe in which it was delivered.  The pattern on the cover is beautiful. I'll try to snap some shots tomorrow, if there's good light.


----------



## apexiwildchild (Jun 16, 2010)

cant wait to see the burnt chrome cover man!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 17, 2010)

The difference between these two pictures really demonstrates the importance of lighting on how the pickup appears.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 17, 2010)

How's the body coming along?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 17, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> How's the body coming along?


 
Ernie actually just sent me a CNC PDF of the body's exact layout. This may seem like slow work, but we wanted to be sure that everything was exactly as it should be. I'm a pain in the arse as far as customers go. 






Ernie told me that he'll start cutting with my go-ahead.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 17, 2010)

interesting control layout.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 17, 2010)

I forgot to comment recently on how amazing Ernie is.

I recently decided 100% that I want a neckthru, rather than another bolt on (I gave them a try, but I cant get along with bolt ons at all still) and since Ernie is so far away, neckthrus arent really reasonable with shipping. So I sadly asked for my refund, and he provided it like the day after I asked for it. It took me 8 months to hear anything back on a refund from Chris Woods (under bad pretenses too; him not doing the work).. It really sucks being dead broke sometimes, cause I wish I coulda got a bolt on anyways just to give him business. But anyways, its pretty amazing.

I hope to work with Ernie someday again, if theres anything I need that is bolt-on related (a neck or body), he is my #1 call. Highly recommend to anyone, and ive dealt with Chris Woods and Patrick Sims.. Ernie is like night and day to them.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 17, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> interesting control layout.


 
I originally wanted the traditional JPM layout, but it's likely that my picking hand would knock against the selector switch. In my opinion this Hufschmid/Agile-influenced layout is the best compromise. 



NickCormier said:


> I forgot to comment recently on how amazing Ernie is.
> 
> I recently decided 100% that I want a neckthru, rather than another bolt on (I gave them a try, but I cant get along with bolt ons at all still) and since Ernie is so far away, neckthrus arent really reasonable with shipping. So I sadly asked for my refund, and he provided it like the day after I asked for it. It took me 8 months to hear anything back on a refund from Chris Woods (under bad pretenses too; him not doing the work).. It really sucks being dead broke sometimes, cause I wish I coulda got a bolt on anyways just to give him business. But anyways, its pretty amazing.
> 
> I hope to work with Ernie someday again, if theres anything I need that is bolt-on related (a neck or body), he is my #1 call. Highly recommend to anyone, and ive dealt with Chris Woods and Patrick Sims.. Ernie is like night and day to them.


 
 He is a fantastic businessman and the quality of craftmanship on my neck is outstanding. Hopefully this body will continue in that vein.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Metalus (Jun 18, 2010)

That looks gorgeous man


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 18, 2010)

Metalus said:


> That looks gorgeous man


 
Thanks dude. 

Ernie has informed me that he'll be dealing with all the small, fiddly jobs next week (such as the wiring channels) and preparing it for grain-enhancement and spraying soon after.


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 18, 2010)

it looks fantastic!! 


i like your avatar too btw


----------



## george galatis (Jun 18, 2010)

WIN


----------



## CodyMTS (Jun 18, 2010)

OMFG *jizz*


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm just about to send my Bare Knuckle Cold Sweat 7 neck back to Tim to have a burnt-chrome cover retrofitted. The pair will match.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the burnt chrome will look awesome in a purple guitar


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 23, 2010)

DUDE! That body looks amazing 

I almost forgot about this thread 

Cant wait to see this all put together


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 25, 2010)

My Cold Sweat 7 came home today wearing some flash new gear.












I sent it away on Tuesday, and it's here today. That's service. 

Here's a "family" pic. 






Oh, it was "New Dog Day" a while ago. I didn't post a thread, but here's a picture of Rocky since I had to upload pics from my camera anyway.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 25, 2010)

ROCKY ROCKS!!!! +1


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 27, 2010)

I've just finished ordering some bits and bobs from stringsdirect. I've come up with a custom set of strings for this guitar's tuning (standard down three steps). Unfortunately, Elixir don't produce one or two gauges I was seeking, so I opted for D'Addario. I'm also going to fit a CTS 1 Meg volume potentiometer. I've heard that it helps to clear-up the tone. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## mickytee (Jun 27, 2010)

woah! awesome dog!!!
what breed is it?!


----------



## shogunate (Jun 27, 2010)

I think that dog will help achieve utter br00tality in your tone.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2010)

Burnt chrome + purple = 

Fuzzy dog


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 28, 2010)

User01 said:


> woah! awesome dog!!!
> what breed is it?!



He's a Bijon Frise; an ironically named one, at that. 



shogunate said:


> I think that dog will help achieve utter br00tality in your tone.





technomancer said:


> Burnt chrome + purple = :metal
> 
> Fuzzy dog



Thanks guys.  

Does anyone have any experience with 1 Meg potentiometers? I know that the Q-Tuner website recommends that one fits them with their pickups. Part of me always thought that that may have had something to do with their crystal-clear tone.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 28, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> He's a Bijon Frise; an ironically named one, at that.



nearly..bichon frise..my aunt had one who lived 16 years...great but totally crazy dogs!!! (in a good sense of course)


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 29, 2010)

I realised a while ago that I'm short of a truss rod cover for my conversion neck. Using massive quantities of imagination, I "came up" with the following design. 






I've sent this pic to Ernie to see if he will be able to fashion me one out of the same plastic used in making the cavity covers. 

He has informed me that all of the intricate little drill jobs and grain enhancement are done on my body, and that he is now preparing it for being sprayed.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 30, 2010)

I fixed the links, and Ernie confirmed that he will be able to make the truss rod cover.





The only other thing I need for this project (aside from the body, obviously) is the screws for the pickups. What do you guys normally use to mount humbuckers directly?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, Ernie has got some samples from which I can choose. He has used a transparent purple kandy paint, but in varying thicknesses. 






Ernie's preference is the middle shade (to allow more of the wood's grain to show through), but I'm leaning towards the richer purple at the bottom.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 9, 2010)

Like I said on MGorg, that bottom one looks far more impressive, not to mention more like what you (from what I can tell) originally envisioned


----------



## JaeSwift (Aug 9, 2010)

If the darker one is what you envisioned, go for that. Personally I agree with Ernie mainly because the reason I dislike most quilted maple tops is because they dont really show the woodgrain enough and this one does.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the middle one is a little weak, and bares too much, the more opaque bottom one just looks better


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 9, 2010)

The top part of the bottom piece of wood looks the best to me. It's deep but not so deep that it starts to look "smudged"


----------



## liamh (Aug 9, 2010)

I really love the sort-of watercolour shade at the top. But I dont think it will go with the blackburst aswell as the bottom.


----------



## beneharris (Aug 9, 2010)

that thing is looking really good so far!

this thread is an encouraging read as i am about to tell him to start work on a neck for me


----------



## joelozzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ernie must be working hard.

I havn't been able to phone contact him in weeks!

Haha. That colour looks amazing. Might have to go see him in the shop.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 10, 2010)

After much (



) deliberation, I decided to opt for the darkest shade of purple. Ernie has informed me that the body will receive more grain enhancement than any of his samples, so the quilt should still be very visible.





He also told me that the kandy paint gives off a vibrance that isn't captured by his pics.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay, I have some pictures showing the body's progress.

This shows the grain ehancement:







This shows the purple finish:


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 8, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> Okay, I have some pictures showing the body's progress.
> 
> This shows the grain ehancement:
> 
> ...



*insert briefcase scene from Pulp Fiction*


----------



## thewildturkey (Sep 23, 2010)

ZOMB13 said:


> *insert briefcase scene from Pulp Fiction*



I ordered a 7321 body fro Ernie a while back... This thread makes me very happy about what I should be expecting!


----------



## leandroab (Sep 24, 2010)

ZOMB13 said:


> *insert briefcase scene from Pulp Fiction*



Hahahahah pulp fiction ftw.


DAT QUILT!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 24, 2010)

That top is so beautiful.


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks great ^^


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 7, 2010)

Ernie has just informed me that the burst is done, and that he is now approaching the final stages of spraying the final clearcoat. 

Pics will follow, I'm sure.


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 7, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> Ernie has just informed me that the burst is done, and that he is now approaching the final stages of spraying the final clearcoat.
> 
> Pics will follow, I'm sure.




naices!
Ernie is such a good dude, my bass player lives in his town and he built a custom for me a while back


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 7, 2010)

That Bichon is awesome! I have a 4 year old bichon, she's so fluffy and affectionate. She's also really hyper and barks a lot, too. Is it the same way with Rocky?



caughtinamosh said:


> Ernie has just informed me that the burst is done, and that he is now approaching the final stages of spraying the final clearcoat.
> 
> Pics will follow, I'm sure.



Nice, that guitars going to look beautiful, especially the fact that it's purple. There just aren't enough purple production guitars. Wait...are there any purple production guitars other than Agiles?


----------



## thewildturkey (Oct 8, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> Ernie has just informed me that the burst is done, and that he is now approaching the final stages of spraying the final clearcoat.
> 
> Pics will follow, I'm sure.



Next time you speak to him, ask if my Mahogony RG is done


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 8, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> naices!
> Ernie is such a good dude, my bass player lives in his town and he built a custom for me a while back


 




dragonblade629 said:


> That Bichon is awesome! I have a 4 year old bichon, she's so fluffy and affectionate. She's also really hyper and barks a lot, too. Is it the same way with Rocky?
> 
> Yeah, no-one can even walk past the front gate without him losing it.  He too is really affectionate.
> 
> Nice, that guitars going to look beautiful, especially the fact that it's purple. There just aren't enough purple production guitars. Wait...are there any purple production guitars other than Agiles?


 
There's the Jackson PC1, but that's closer to blue. There's also the PRS Allender model, but I'm not sure if the purple version is still in production.



thewildturkey said:


> Next time you speak to him, ask if my Mahogony RG is done


 
What have you got in the works with ET?

Alright fuckers, I have some proper p0rn for you.


----------



## liamh (Oct 8, 2010)

Goddamnit that is good-looking


----------



## Jontain (Oct 8, 2010)

Holy hell the fade makes it look stunning, epic man!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 8, 2010)

That's a sexy ass purple quilt there, mr.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 8, 2010)

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM that looks epic!!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 10, 2010)

liamh said:


> Goddamnit that is good-looking


 


Jontain said:


> Holy hell the fade makes it look stunning, epic man!


 


Mindcrime1204 said:


> That's a sexy ass purple quilt there, mr.


 


Customisbetter said:


>


 


HumanFuseBen said:


> YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM that looks epic!!!!


 
Thanks guys.  Hopefully it won't be too long before she comes home now.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 10, 2010)

That purple is gorgeous! 
Congrats CIAM... I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 10, 2010)

how much was this?


----------



## rcsierra13 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man that burst looks so freaking awesome


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 11, 2010)

*Insert generic remark, commenting on how epic that quilt and finish is*


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 11, 2010)

Recessed TOMs fucking rule


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 11, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> That purple is gorgeous!
> Congrats CIAM... I can't wait to see more pics!


 
Thanks man. Hopefully more pics won't be too far away (the back has yet to be painted).



stevo1 said:


> how much was this?


 
Contact ET for an official price quotation if you're interested.



rcsierra13 said:


> Man that burst looks so freaking awesome


 


BrainArt said:


> *Insert generic remark, commenting on how epic that quilt and finish is*


 
Cheers guys. 



TheSixthWheel said:


> Recessed TOMs fucking rule


 
They do, but that's actually routed for a Hipshot fixed bridge.


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 11, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 11, 2010)

BrainArt said:


> *Insert generic remark, commenting on how epic that quilt and finish is*



Don't forget the part where you say you came, even though you really didn't.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 11, 2010)

that's so sexy you might need to mark this NSFW!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's where things currently stand.






















:splooge:

I almost regret going for burnt-chrome covers on my Bare Knuckles; all-black might've looked even sweeter. 

The neck needs to have the headstock painted, but I'm pleased to see that the body, at least, is on the home stretch.  I'm really pleased with the colour - it's almost gothic, and I like that far more than the colour in the previous pics.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks uber sweet.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 30, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> that's so sexy you might need to mark this NSFW!




Not safe for Wallet? 


Very nice work being done here.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 17, 2011)

This should be in my hands in 12 hours' time or so.


----------



## kmanick (Nov 17, 2011)

God damn! Ernie is putting out some great looking guitars


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow, a two year wait to this day... Looks nothing less than stellar, though.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 18, 2011)

caughtinamosh said:


> This should be in my hands in 12 hours' time or so.



Massive amounts of porn pics and a detail heavy review not long after please 

\m/


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 18, 2011)

Please excuse the rotten quality of these pics. My flatmate's promised to take better ones for me later on.




































I'll post a full NGD when he does take them.


----------



## Kamin (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow. That's perfect.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 18, 2011)

Wowie...! Is the headstock going to stay natural?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 18, 2011)

No, it's not. I'm either going to have someone stick an ebony veneer on it or spraypaint it black.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 19, 2011)

That's comforting... My vote goes to the veneer. Then you've got me even more jealous than I already am.


----------

